# Potatoes w/ appendages?



## modestmoose (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been wondering for a long time, is it ok to eat potatoes that have sprouted appendages?


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I have eaten them all my life, and I am 59 now...so i dont think there is any problem, i only dont eat any green potatoes, i always cut off any green i see.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Always cut any green colored parts off and do not eat them. Any part that turns green is bad for you. 

Solanine is the nerve toxin in the potato. You'd have to eat a whole lot of it to have an effect on you. 

Whatever you do don't serve green potatoes to children. They will be harmed by the toxin in amounts that adults can normally handle.


----------



## Janis (Apr 3, 2009)

Does the green start on the outside and work its way in or what? I've never had potatoes around long enough to see them go through a greening process.

Can the outside be bad in spots and the inside still be good?


Back to the potatoes with appendages---you should just cut the appendages off and the inside should be fine....right? That's what I've always done so I at least hope so!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

If they turn green it's at the skin and then it moves inward. Even if you peel it you can see that the inner part has gone from white to greenish. Like I said you'd have to eat a whole lot of it to hurt an adult. Just don't ever feed any questionable food in any quantity to any children ever. Their bodies can't take toxins and food poisoning the way adults can.


----------

